# no more bull!!



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

WE WILL HAVE EM AT THE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE SHOW ON TH 22ND 1ST SET IS GOIN ON DISPLAY ON A 64 HT 

SO ALL HATERS AND RIM COPIERS GET YOUR SHIT READY COME FOLLOW THE LEADER IN WIRES 


WE BUSTED OUT WITH THE FIRST AND STILL BEST SPINNING 20 AND UP LAST YEAR IN VEGAS AND NOW 13'S 
ALL THE REST OF EM ARE THE FOLLWERS NOT THE CHEAPEST BUT THE BEST BY FAR


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ENZO LUXURY WIRES :biggrin: 



Last edited by bowtieconnection at Jun 15 2003, 12:05 AM


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

OH YEA AND THEY ARE REVERSE NOT STANDARDS WE ALSO HAVE ON DISPLAY THE FIRST SET OF 20 REVERSE SPINNERS


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Im thinking after the 22nd he will have pictures


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

ive yet to see any pictures of spinning 13's


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Jun 15 2003, 04:00 AM
> *ive yet to see any pictures of spinning 13's*


 BECAUSE I HAVE THE FIRST SET SET AND I WILL BE TAKING THEM TO THE LA SHOW AFTER THE SHOW THEY WILL BE AVAIL JULY 22ND


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

soon as dayton make a set of spinning 13 inch wires i'll be the first to buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jun 15 2003, 03:02 PM
> *soon as dayton make a set of spinning 13 inch wires i'll be the first to buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:*


 LOOKS LIKE YOU WILL BE WAITNG A WHILE :biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

still give us a pic at least


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

Davin's


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

Davin's spinning wires are the rawest! but theyre hella $$$$$

but i still think that no other spinning wire looks good like the D-88


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i have 13 inch spinners in stock right now for $650.00


----------

